# Important Question...



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm new here and have a very serious question...

How many cats am I allowed before I become a crazy cat lady?!?

I currently have 3 girlies, one long haired silver tipped, one bsh and one burmilla and am very very very excited for the arrival of our bsh kittens that were due yesterday!

How many can I collect before I catch the 'crazy cat lady disease?'


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

LittleTyke said:


> I'm new here and have a very serious question...
> 
> How many cats am I allowed before I become a crazy cat lady?!?
> 
> ...


Might be too late already since you *collect* cats already....:blink: Sorry, just an odd phrase to use imo

Hi and welcome to the forum btw


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hello and welcome to the forum,would love to see pictures of your cats, _


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

well I have five ...and I am completly sane!!


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Might be too late already since you *collect* cats already....:blink: Sorry, just an odd phrase to use imo


For me it sums it up pretty well, people collect precious and beautiful things, my cats are both precious and beautiful so I'm allowed to collect them


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _hello and welcome to the forum,would love to see pictures of your cats, _


I'm still getting to grips with how this all works but will see what I can do!


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

celicababe1986 said:


> well I have five ...and I am completly sane!!


There's hope for me yet then! What have you got?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

LittleTyke said:


> There's hope for me yet then! What have you got?


moggies 

(well one is 3/4 norwegian forest)


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Oi, who are you calling crazy????? 

More than 20.....


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

Deleted the links so hopefully these attachments work...


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

Hope those links work, this is my beautiful lady, she's four this year.

Can anyone tell me if I can upload a picture rather than a link? 

Thankyou for all your welcomes


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Oi, who are you calling crazy?????
> 
> More than 20.....


Wow! That's amazing! Where do you keep them all?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow!!! She is a stunning little girl. Yum yum!!!!! 

The paperclip above the box you are typing in allows you to put on attachments. Top line, next to the smilie face. 

And welcome to the forum - the more crazy cat people around here, the better!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

LittleTyke said:


> I'm new here and have a very serious question...
> 
> How many cats am I allowed before I become a crazy cat lady?!?
> 
> ...





LittleTyke said:


> Deleted the links so hopefully these attachments work...


Oh I love all of those cats, and I think somewhere around crazy cat lady simpsons is about right!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

LittleTyke said:


> I'm new here and have a very serious question...
> 
> How many cats am I allowed before I become a crazy cat lady?!?
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome 

One cat leads to another and another .......................................

I think 300 cats is a nice well rounded number 

ps - gorgeous pics btw


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Somewhere between 3 and 6 but I don't know exactly when!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Somewhere between 3 and 6 but I don't know exactly when!


3 & 6...Bah! thats the minor legues!!  :hand: wait till you get to 20 and give me a call!


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Haha...crazy cat lady is my next career aspiration


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Doolally said:


> Haha...crazy cat lady is my next career aspiration


lol how do you get to be the top crazy cat women?? whats the qualifcations?!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

LittleTyke said:


> Deleted the links so hopefully these attachments work...


We have 5  and 3 kittens. My son thinks I am a crazy cat lady

Your silver cat looks a lot like my Lily 

D xx


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

celicababe1986 said:


> well I have five ...and I am completly sane!!


I have 4 and my sanity is sometimes questioned. With the things that my little fur balls sometimes get up to, that is not surprising. They're enough to send anyone mad, but I love 'em all anyway.


----------



## Bwy39 (Apr 12, 2011)

My friend has 32 cats.

22 of these live in the house the others are kept in a pen outside.

My friend is so ashamed of the stink in her house she will not invite people around.

She also helps the local cat rescue by having another garden pen just for them to use.

She is a lovely woman and she loves her cats but if obsession has to be defined I think she did it.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

LittleTyke said:


> Deleted the links so hopefully these attachments work...


what a gorgeous kitty,


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I only have one and constantly have my sanity questioned, especially by those who don't understand the "animal thing" 

Sooty is the love of my life (my OH has graciously accepted defeat by master Sooty) and I'm constantly mothering him


----------

